# AKC Special Litter Registration- Importing a Female in Whelp



## Chad Hunter (May 11, 2009)

I imported a pregnant female bitch from France in October of 12'. Her litter was born in November 12'. I have completed all requirements and finished the bitch's AKC registration and have her Confirmed DNA (required for all imports by AKC). I am now registering the litter via AKC and have all of the requirements except the stud dog's STUD CERTIFICATE or better known as a CERTIFICAT DE SAILLIE. 
Is anyone aware of how to get this stud certificate? I have the form printed from online from the SCC but it explains it must be filled out 4 weeks after the actual breeding has taken place and sent into the SCC? Has anyone done this through the AKC? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!
Chad Hunter


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Chad, I can tell you right now the AKC won't be any help, or at least the people I talked to there won't. When I called them about this all they could tell me was "stud certificate". Couldn't even tell me what the SCC would call it.

It might be worth asking Philippe T. to call the SCC, explain the situation, and see what they say. I would think they would take the certificate late, I know of other situations where it wasn't filled out and sent in until well after the pups were born and they still processed it. Then it's just a matter of getting it filled out, and mailed in to the SCC.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Chad,

The breeder should have a copy to send to you. I recently went through this process with a litter from France also. If you need further help, let me know.


----------

